# Call of Duty: Black Ops 2



## Alok (Feb 18, 2012)

*www.evilsourcegaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Black-ops-2-Leaked.jpg
Google Translate:call-of-duty-black-ops-2-confirme-par-amazon


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2012)

The last one was riddled with bugs, hope this one gets over that.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 18, 2012)

I only care about the multiplayer..hopefully it will be worth playing like Black Ops 1


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 18, 2012)

This is nice 
But presumably there are many days untill its launch


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 18, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> This is nice
> But presumably there are many days untill its launch



Next November


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2012)

*mp1st.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/oyBjT-600x337.jpg?bde259
a leak as they say, the date written is supposed to be the date for debut trailer.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 8, 2012)

all COD's usually come out in November.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2012)

Just another average COD game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 8, 2012)

*Yawn*


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 8, 2012)

this COD will be slightly above average


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 11, 2012)

*Call of duty black ops 2*

Good news ? there have been rumors that Call of duty Black Ops 2 coming soon this month!!  with an image leak!
_A YouTube user CoDInform was able to grab hold of what looks to be Call of Duty: Black Ops 2′s official teaser image.

*img853.imageshack.us/img853/4382/oybjt430x241.jpg


The image points to a date: 4.28.12, which suggest Activision is planning to reveal the game this month.

The image was taken off Call of Duty’s official website before it was removed. The original link of the image read, “*www.callofduty.com/bo2/images”, which is similar to the folder structure used for Modern Warfare 3 images: “*www.callofduty.com/mw3/images”.
Rumor: Black Ops 2 logo leaked, reveal coming this month? | Middle East Gamers

*Activision has yet to comment on this*._


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Call of duty black ops 2*

The original game, Black Ops was a poor one, poorly optimized for PCs and had bad graphics. Let's see what Treyarch does with this.


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Call of duty black ops 2*

*MODS THERE IS ALREADY A THREAD FOR THIS GAME*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/152811-black-ops-2-outed-amazon.html


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Call of duty black ops 2*

^yes

truth will be known when its officially commented by Activision


----------



## asingh (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Call of duty black ops 2*

First was saw lame.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Call of duty black ops 2*

Just dont make it buggy this time.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Call of duty black ops 2*

wait  and see ........................


----------



## topgear (Apr 13, 2012)

*/Mod Edit/
Thread Merged*



desiJATT said:


> The original game, Black Ops was a poor one, poorly optimized for PCs and had bad graphics. Let's see what Treyarch does with this.



optimization was poor indeed but with later updates this was fixed - I've not faced any issue playing this after updating it.

The gfx Ok but the story was not so strong and attractive .. looking forward to a good and attractive story this time.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2012)

Well although not very well optimised it used to run 50 fps and above with everything maxed out on my 9500Gt[ok resolutions were low]
But story. Well I had a hell of a time playing it. Although initially things were quite confusing but soon I got the hang of it.
See this 
www.thinkdigit.com/forum/random-news/152722-best-game-ending.html


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 13, 2012)

Best game in the COD series is Modern warfare 2


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2012)

^^ MW2 was just a MW copy. MW1 was game changer for devs.


----------



## topgear (Apr 14, 2012)

CoD BO and MW series now have two entirely different story lines so let's just keep the focus on the BO series ( at-least in this thread ).


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 14, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Best game in the COD series is Modern warfare 2



singleplayer maybe

multiplayer ...hell no


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 14, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> singleplayer maybe
> 
> multiplayer ...hell no


Single Player was awesome in my opinion but not multiplayer


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 14, 2012)

i need to change the tests, this games r making me bore same gameplay , almost same type of story line ..


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 14, 2012)

^^LOL.
Thats the only thing that changes in COD franchise Every year.
Other than that visual style,game engine,Gameplay elements has remained constant for most part of the COD lifetime.


----------



## Alok (Apr 24, 2012)

Well here is news>


*mp1st.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Uic2F.jpg

As usual its november.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

From where did that Guy got a FAKE case!
I mean which game boX says BOOK NOW!
COD Fans


----------



## abhidev (Apr 24, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> From where did that Guy got a FAKE case!
> I mean which game boX says BOOK NOW!



photoshop ftw!!!


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

^^Of course!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2012)

so the game has not been released yet and that guy got the game eh....nice editing with photo BTW.


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2012)

have a look at the countdown timer :

Call of Duty®

what's going to reveal on 1st may ? a new trailer or the game itself ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2012)

A trailer. COD games generally releases in Q4 or Q3.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 25, 2012)

Trailer. They are trying to create hype. Lets see what comes


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't expect big from Activision. Just another shooter.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I don't expect big from Activision. Just another shooter.



Nah nothing more ....


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 25, 2012)

COD was a shooter.is a shooter.Will be Shooter.Hate It Or Love It!
BTW I love to hate it/ Hate to Love It.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2012)

Many games are shooting games but COD is like cloning of previous games.


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2012)

gameranand said:


> A trailer. COD games generally releases in Q4 or Q3.



I thought this time they may change the tradition


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> I thought this time they may change the tradition



feels unlikely. Will be good if it happens 
although I expect atleast some game information like name or anything else before launch


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> I thought this time they may change the tradition



Nope they won't. It would affect their sales to a great extent.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 26, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Many games are shooting games but COD is like cloning of previous games.



That's why its a hit, I guess. If it ain't broke....


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Well here is news>
> 
> 
> *mp1st.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Uic2F.jpg
> ...



this date was not fake.

Confirmed now

*ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/122/1223929/CODpo468_1335559756.jpg


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2012)

One image is for xbox and another one is for PS3 - so pc version will come on 13th Nov as well, right ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2012)

Most probably yes.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2012)

^^ thanks but this time CoD BO2 may not be available for other platforms like Wii or NDS - it's only available for PC, PS3 and XBOX 360.

BTW, here's something intesresting ( for those who don't like CoD BO series much ) 



> The key thing about Black Ops is that Treyarch took a risk. They decided to explore a period of history that wasn’t featured in the series before, and hasn’t really been seen in many games at all. The main criticism of Call of Duty is that the games don’t change much from year to year. Well, Treyarch bucked that trend with Black Ops. It wasn’t a perfect game but it definitely stood out from its predecessors



Call Of Duty: Black Ops 2 Deserves To Exist

Read it full and those who don't like BO series much may think twice.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2012)

Well I want a gameplay change not just story. Also we shouldn't forget that the game was poorly optimised for PCs.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 30, 2012)

^^It wasnt poorly optimised,it was developed poorly.
BO on every Platforms had glitches and severe issues.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah whatever but it required really high end system even when graphics weren't worth it.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 30, 2012)

It was a misery on my Laptop!.I am not happy with it.


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^It wasnt poorly optimised,it was developed poorly.
> BO on every Platforms had glitches and severe issues.





gameranand said:


> Yeah whatever but it required really high end system even when graphics weren't worth it.



I've not faced even a single glitch with BO (SP) - just update it to the latest version but as many people are complaining BO2 must be free from such issues but every game/sftware can have glitches - the real important thing is how fast developers can fix it and what will be the size of those fixes - just don't make them BiG like BF3 updates downloading which is a PITA for many.


----------



## Sujeet (May 1, 2012)

^^
AFAIK the patch wasnt released within first two weeks after launch of BO so it  was useless for desperate gamers(and fan) like i was, who cared to finish the game the day the Pre-Order Copy was received.


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2012)

Ok .. I think we have enough discussion about the Black Ops now - let's the devs concentrate on Black Ops 2 so they don't repeat the errors BO had and for the time being we should stick with Black Ops 2 discussion only.


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2012)

Well then we have to wait for E3 to get some news about it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 1, 2012)

topgear said:


> I've not faced even a single glitch with BO (SP) - just update it to the latest version but as many people are complaining BO2 must be free from such issues but every game/sftware can have glitches - the real important thing is how fast developers can fix it and what will be the size of those fixes - *just don't make them BiG like BF3 updates downloading which is a PITA for many*.



Cod releases big updates. You can take my word for it.


----------



## Alok (May 1, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Well here is news>
> 
> 
> *mp1st.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Uic2F.jpg
> ...


*image was not a photoshop creation.*
 *www.gameranx.com/img/12-May/black-ops-2-pc-boxart.jpg


----------



## Terabyte (May 1, 2012)

Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 Is Official


Spoiler



Pushing the boundaries of what fans have come to expect from the record-setting entertainment franchise, Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 propels players into a near future, 21st Century Cold War, where technology and weapons have converged to create a new generation of warfare



Should be fun


----------



## Alok (May 1, 2012)

""Technology and weapons have converged to create a new generation of warfare"" 

As well as confirming a November 13 release date for Xbox 360, PS3 and PC, plus the game's box art, the site's pre-order page says:

"Pushing the boundaries of what fans have come to expect from the record-setting entertainment franchise, Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 propels players into a near future, 21st Century Cold War, where technology and weapons have converged to create a new generation of warfare."

*www.gamesforpublic.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/1.jpg   *www.gamesforpublic.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/2.jpg
source


----------



## Sujeet (May 1, 2012)

^^I am damn sure those are not Original BO2 screenshots.
*@mods*
Please change the title of this thread to appropriate one.
That weird title no morte suits the discussions on this thread.Plus BO2 is Official Now.


----------



## Terabyte (May 1, 2012)

@Kola2842 : Please mention the source of those screenshots!


----------



## Alok (May 1, 2012)

Done....



Sujeet said:


> ^^I am damn sure those are not Original BO2 screenshots.



lets see at E3


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2012)

*/Mod Edit/
Thread Re-Named*


----------



## axes2t2 (May 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]x3tedlWs1XY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2012)

Are these screenshots of BO2. Looks very different from league.


----------



## desiJATT (May 2, 2012)

OMG the game is looking ****. Same engine FFS. Moreover, that future crap? In Black Ops? Ohh please. Big fail it is gonna be.


----------



## dingdong (May 2, 2012)

looks interesting.Maybe this time they went to make something different.


----------



## Sujeet (May 2, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Done....
> 
> 
> 
> *lets see at E3*


I lost IMO
IMO BO2  has acquired a completely distinct Visual Style when compared to its Predecessors.Treyarch Cooking Something.!


----------



## abhidev (May 2, 2012)

this one is walking on the lines of Terminator....man vs machines....the gfx are crappy....


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2012)

Call of Duty: Black Ops II is official


----------



## Terabyte (May 2, 2012)

abhidev said:


> this one is walking on the lines of Terminator....man vs machines....*the gfx are crappy*....


Agreed!


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2012)

so BO1 goes to past and BO2 in future. Terrible.


----------



## puneet sharma (May 2, 2012)

Actually DEv said that they have changed it quite story choice making just like bioware games,able to control robots and fly planes,zombies are also confirmed,treyarch had said that they changed game mechanics very much.but the graphics sadly are same


----------



## Alok (May 2, 2012)

puneet sharma said:


> Actually DEv said that they have changed it quite story choice making just like *bioware* games,able to *control robots* and fly planes,zombies are also confirmed,treyarch had said that they changed game mechanics very much.but the graphics sadly are same



Bioshock , i guess.


----------



## Sujeet (May 2, 2012)

There is a clip in the mid of trailer of Horse Riding which looks interesting.
Rest of Trailer is Visual Crap Nothing more.
Actvision has even stopped Using Enegetic Songs in Trailers ,Like in Previous Game trailers.

This Frame is sort of EPIC!
*img855.imageshack.us/img855/6924/53230264.jpg

ACTIVISON has promised for a Meaningful Innovation with Black Ops II.

Black Ops II will Feature a* Branching StoryLine!!!!* *COD Haters And RPG Fanboys Cheer Up*

Ironically a BreakThrough Change for the first time in the history of COD.



> Black Ops II will be the first Call of Duty video game to feature branching storylines, in which the player's choice affects both the current mission and in turn, the overall course of the story. The game will feature special 'Strike Force' missions that are offered as a choice to the player during the campaign. Choosing one of the missions locks out the others unless the player begins a fresh campaign



Other Big Change:
*The Cold War in 2025 is B/W China And US.*


Zombies mode will return for Black Ops II .


----------



## 101gamzer (May 3, 2012)

*EXCLUSIVE: Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 Preview*


> _I settle into my leather La-Z Boy with a drink in hand, feet propped up, and staring at a 103-inch plasma screen. No, I’m not at a private cinema screening although it feels very much like that. I’ve been gracefully invited for a press event at Treyarch Studios in Santa Monica, Los Angeles, and we’re all eager to see what this award-winning studio has in store this afternoon.
> 
> After a brief introduction from the lovely PR folks (i.e ‘film anything and you’re flying home’), Mark Lamia, Studio Head at Treyarch, strides into the room. “Welcome”, he begins “to the Internet’s worst-kept secret.”
> 
> ...


BTW there is also a trailer in youtube you can watch  it IN youtube (lazy for posting link)

Some more Screen shotz
*tbreak.com/megamers/files/Black-Ops-II_LOS_ANGELES1.jpg
*tbreak.com/megamers/files/Black-Ops-II_Harper.jpg
*tbreak.com/megamers/files/Black-Ops-II_AFTERMATH2.jpg


----------



## Sujeet (May 3, 2012)

^^Just One Word for GFX.
*SH#T*


----------



## sunnyhj (May 3, 2012)

here is a new link that black ops posted in its Facebook page 

Documentary - Official Call of Duty Black Ops 2 - YouTube

IMO this is B.S...i really like the COD but this future warfare is full of crap really..and there are Horses ?? WTF?!? its like they choose some random clips, added some music and made a horrible trailer.. i was waiting for BO2 thinking it will be cool in its own way like the previous one but all they give us is some future boohooing with crappy engine. I mean just LOOK at the screenshots. They should be making games to compete with BF3 but looks like they are going in the opposite direction.

Its like Nokia choosing Windows platform instead of android all over again.(No wonder they lost huge market)

This is like a mix of star wars and bulletstorm with worse graphics ever


----------



## Sujeet (May 3, 2012)

sunnyhj said:


> Its like Nokia choosing Windows platform instead of android all over again.(*No wonder they lost huge market*)
> 
> This is like a mix of star wars and bulletstorm with worse graphics ever


And so will Activision.
Just Wait And Watch.

Even Bulletstorm has much better GFX than this.IMO its far ahead of BOII.
IW Engine aka COD Engine-><-UE3.


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2012)

How many of you wants to make a public petition to change CoD series engine or BO2's gfx - if anyone is interested then just do it ( at-least for pc version which is more flexible to make changes before release ) or else *end the BO2's gfx discussion.*


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2012)

Hmm... Story is kinda different and I wonder how it will be presented to us. Just deja vu of other games with new characters and all or something new.
About the graphics yeah they arn't good as expected.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 3, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ACTIVISON has promised for a Meaningful Innovation with Black Ops II.



Didnt they say the exact same thing for Modern Warfare 3?


----------



## dingdong (May 3, 2012)

Trailer seems lame.


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Didnt they say the exact same thing for Modern Warfare 3?



Yeah they did. Always do.


----------



## Sujeet (May 3, 2012)

Why the Fu#k arent they Upgrading Their Engine.!!???
Perhaps it will cost a few millions from Billion Dollars they earn within few weeks of COD Release.Activision=EA.
EA Atleast makes proper investment in *DICE*'s R&D Projects.


----------



## rchi84 (May 3, 2012)

Treyarch are certainly trying to do something new.

Will reserve judgement till the game comes out.

For all the bashing, I enjoy playing the COD games for their short SP campaign, which unfolds like a brainless action blockbuster. Total time pass, and forget it afterwards.


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2012)

Its looks Okay.Wont be surprised if its not a great hit.COD BO 1 wasnt that good i heard.

@Kola you might really become a Section MOD of gamerz one day


----------



## Alok (May 3, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Its looks Okay.Wont be surprised if its not a great hit.COD BO 1 wasnt that good i heard.
> 
> @Kola you might really become a Section MOD of gamerz one day



thanks ..for your wish

@thread  whatever they gonna earn coins as they did with mw3. It holds a "call of duty", no matter game is good or bad.


----------



## abhidev (May 3, 2012)

for me... i think the action sequence on horse is gonna be epic....rest of the elements of the game doesn't seem interesting...


----------



## Alok (May 3, 2012)

Do anyone smells Cowboys ?


----------



## Sujeet (May 3, 2012)

^^
I Do.
Neglecting that its 2025


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 3, 2012)

The way they ended Black Ops, made me think that a sequel will continue the story of Mason. 

Btw, I wonder what stopped Activison from naming the game, Call of Duty: Future Warfare.


----------



## Alok (May 3, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^
> I Do.
> Neglecting that its 2025





vamsi_krishna said:


> Btw, I wonder what stopped Activison from naming the game, Call of Duty: Future Warfare.




*game will take place in 80s too along with future.* take a look...

Exclusive Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 News and Press Release


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 3, 2012)

Btw,

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4059521_700b.jpg


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2012)

Are you kiddin me horces in a COD game. They better not fall on their faces.


----------



## Sujeet (May 4, 2012)

^^Check Out The trailer.
I think you have missed it or that particular part.


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2012)

Check this out 

Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 Multiplayer Details Leaked? - G4tv.com


----------



## axes2t2 (May 4, 2012)

God info but as we live in India unless this game has dedis we are screwed as always.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^Check Out The trailer.
> I think you have missed it or that particular part.



I know they are there thats why that post.


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 4, 2012)

Weird storyline...Man vs. Machines??? Assault Rifles against Machine Gun carrying robos?? I mean, WTF??? +crappy graphics!


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2012)

MatchBoxx said:


> Weird storyline...Man vs. Machines??? Assault Rifles against Machine Gun carrying robos?? I mean, WTF??? +crappy graphics!



You call these crappy graphics. I am not saying that its a big leap from C2 but even if its just like C2 then also you can't say them crappy because C2 is one of the best looking games till date.


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 4, 2012)

gameranand said:


> You call these crappy graphics. I am not saying that its a big leap from C2 but even if its just like C2 then also you can't say them crappy because C2 is one of the best looking games till date.



When we're talking about futuristic gameplay, we also need futuristic graphics.


----------



## theserpent (May 4, 2012)

Dafuq did i just see horses,robots.
Okay tell me whats going on?First hes in a future polluted city probably where you wont find any plain barren land and BOOM! Out of nowhere comes a 40's scenes running in horses

Black ops where crysis 2 meets horses


----------



## Alok (May 4, 2012)

^^See my above post. It says that game will be in 80s alongwith future.


----------



## Sujeet (May 4, 2012)

gameranand said:


> You call these crappy graphics. I am not saying that its a big leap from C2 but even if its just like C2 then also you can't say them crappy because C2 is one of the best looking games till date.



C2=Crysis 2???
In case C2 means Crysis 2 then IMO None of the Games in COD Series Till date are any where close to that atleast Technically.
BOII may not be that Crappy to say the most but still the Trailer is in a way BROKEN with a lot of artifacting.


----------



## abhidev (May 4, 2012)

The story will have Mason too....


----------



## Sujeet (May 4, 2012)

As i Guessed....


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2012)

Sorry guys my bad. I thought I am posting in C3 thread.


----------



## Sujeet (May 5, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Sorry guys my bad. I thought I am posting in C3 thread.


Thanx for clearing the doubts atleast.


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2012)

10 Reasons Why Black Ops 2 Will Change Call of Duty Forever


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2012)

Actually they are experimenting too much with single game.


----------



## Sujeet (May 5, 2012)

^^
What do you mean single game??
Branching Story Line is the only Solid new  thing which is completely new.Rest is nothing sort of innovation.More of Evolution thing than innovation.

That list has been put up by a fanboy anyways.
I mean who will count "Treyarch is good at making big changes" as a reason that COD BO II will change COD forever.lol


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2012)

I meant moving from past to future, dynamic story, horses, crappy graphics and all. I hope you got my point.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2012)

Pre orders have already started on Steam. November 13 is the day.
And see this Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 Blows Away Amazon Pre-Order Records | News & Opinion | PCMag.com
although not much information on the article


----------



## GamerKP (May 5, 2012)

ahh,as usual,insects judging black ops.anyway,check this out:

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]Black Ops 2 Pre-Orders Tops Modern Warfare 3! - IGN Daily Fix 05.04.12 - YouTube

something worth posting here.dont start judging before relese please.information is good.we are way behind than others becuase of this habbit in our blood.

no offense.saying the truth.


----------



## Sujeet (May 5, 2012)

gamerkp said:


> *ahh,as usual,insects judging black ops*.anyway,check this out:
> 
> ..............
> *no offense.saying the truth.*


irony.


----------



## 101gamzer (May 5, 2012)

_Think of fighting Robo's ,Drones,UAVs,Tank running on feet WTF with a horse cant imagine anything more Also with Sh#ty Gfx...... I really think ACTIVION is really hiding something from it_


----------



## rikkuartz (May 6, 2012)

didnt like the game by the way the trailer look'd.... i hope the game is good like the previous black op.


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Pre orders have already started on Steam. November 13 is the day.
> And see this Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 Blows Away Amazon Pre-Order Records | News & Opinion | PCMag.com
> although not much information on the article



Typical COD.


----------



## hellknight (May 6, 2012)

Activision should price this game sensibly in India.. Around 1000-1500.. otherwise, pirates ahoy!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> _Think of fighting Robo's ,Drones,UAVs,Tank running on feet WTF with a horse cant imagine anything more Also with Sh#ty Gfx...... I really think ACTIVION is really hiding something from it_


Lets not dismiss the game so early. That too on a day where more than half a year is left to its release day. What if the horse is augmented/enhanced?
Probably it wont be so but just saying. Long time left and a dev wont release all story or game info so early. Otherwise at time of release everything will be cold.



hellknight said:


> Activision should price this game sensibly in India.. Around 1000-1500.. otherwise, pirates ahoy!!



This is a dream which will not be fulfilled, atleast not by this release


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 6, 2012)

i too didnt like the game concept and trailer.Are they gonna change their genre?
i think it gonna be flop,i want the old call of duty series..


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2012)

Enough Discussion about the upcoming game - give the devs some time and for the time being this thread will remain locked until some big news comes about this game.


----------



## Sujeet (May 17, 2012)

So after lot Complaints and Negative Feedback of COD Fans and Veterans Treyarch has finally decided to give a revamp to the COD/IW engine.

According to the following news The Devs are currently working on complete reimplementation of Lightning System and the Engine is undergoing_ Heavy Modification _to cater to the Demands of fans for Hi-fidelity and eye popping Graphics and Visuals.



> While many have called for Activision to invest in a new graphics engine to spruce up Call of Duty's visuals, *Treyarch's studio head Mark Lamia *insisted that a new engine isn't needed to improve Black Ops 2's graphics over previous games in the series.






> "People always ask me, 'Is this a new engine?' Lamia told One of Swords. "I liken it to people who live in an older house that has been remodeled. Just because you're remodeling the house and it will look new or it will have a new kitchen, you don't tear out the foundation, or break out some of the framing. You might even go as hardcore as replacing the plumbing, and we will do that sort of thing, as an analogy. It's a gross simplification, but it's one way to say that. There's a lot of good still in that foundation that you wouldn't get rid of, and we don't. We look to advance in the areas that support our game design.
> 
> "Engines, each time they get touched, they change. The creators alter them; they don't modify what they don't need to, and then they alter what they need to. *You can't make a competitive product if you're not upgrading that engine along the way*," Lamia explained.
> 
> He continued: *"I think the whole thing about a new engine... sometimes that's a great buzzword. Well, I have a new graphics engine - is that a new engine?* Where does it start and stop? Elements of the code, you can trace back for a very, very long time... but whole parts of the code are entirely new. *Two areas we did focus on for this game were the graphics and the lighting - a pretty significant amount of work is going into that*."




_



			"The trick is, we're not willing to do that if we can't keep it running at 60 frames per second - but we did that this time," *Lamia concluded. "So this is the Black Ops 2 engine.*"
		
Click to expand...

_*Source*

BTW according to some other sources The Reveal Trailer released by Activison few weeks back wasnt _meant to showcast the Technical Advancement and Visual Prowess_ of what Treyarch is actually cooking ,but rather a tool to introduce the new Title in Series to excited fans and to start the Pre-orders.

Lets hope Treyarch Keeps their words.!


----------



## gameranand (May 17, 2012)

Good move by Treyarch.


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2012)

Great ! so after 7 years of waiting we will get a shiny new engine with CoD BO2 .


----------



## gameranand (May 17, 2012)

^^ I think they are remodeling old engine. They are not creating a new engine.


----------



## Sujeet (May 17, 2012)

Yup.
Modifying IW engine.it will be called BO2 engine from now.
Still something is better than nothing.

More importantly its a step in right direction by Treyarch of. trying to keep the engine up to date with the demands current gen games and gamers.


----------



## gameranand (May 17, 2012)

Let them release a trailer then we'll see about that. I take developer's comments with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Sujeet (May 17, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Let them release a trailer then we'll see about that. *I take developer's comments with a pinch of salt*.



Well that applies to every commercial Product IMO. 
Still waiting for next GAMEPLAY trailer of BOII .


----------



## cyborg47 (May 17, 2012)

No offence to any fans but, the graphics still look washed out. Not that treyarch(only cod dev trying to add some variety to the dying series) cannot make any improvements. Realistically, thats just not possible, they'll probably do some optimizations to the engine and nothing significant.
I do trust Treyarch, but the way they talk about the engine improvements definitely sounds like PR crap. They don't have a Carmack do they? 



gameranand said:


> Let them release a trailer then we'll see about that. I take developer's comments with a pinch of salt.



Didn't they release a trailer/teaser already? sucked though.



101gamzer said:


> _Think of fighting Robo's ,Drones,UAVs,Tank running on feet WTF with a horse cant imagine anything more Also with Sh#ty Gfx...... I really think ACTIVION is really hiding something from it_



There are vehicles this time, and the multiplayer is futuristic only, no horses lol. But I wouldn't expect many drastic changes to the multi. Activision has never been the innovative type, why even bother changing the game that makes billions with just minor tweaks.


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ I think they are remodeling old engine. They are not creating a new engine.



I thought this would be a completely new engine from the scratch.



Sujeet said:


> Yup.
> Modifying IW engine.it will be called BO2 engine from now.
> Still something is better than nothing.
> 
> More importantly its a step in right direction by Treyarch of. trying to keep the engine up to date with the demands current gen games and gamers.



this will be like MW3 engine at the best then but IW engine was modified with every CoD game release to suit the game perfectly so apart from few minor graphical tweaks there's nothing new for us ( only predicting ) but if they can make it look gorgeous then there's nothing to complain about though.



gameranand said:


> Let them release a trailer then we'll see about that. I take developer's comments with a pinch of salt.



yep, better wait for some 'Proper' trailer.


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> *I thought this would be a completely new engine from the scratch.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I dont think thats a good idea in any way.

Atleast for a well established series with Millions of fans.

Developing a new game engine from ground zero takes years to complete and evolve and there is no way in which newly built engine would manage to deliver a satisfying End User Product.

More importantly the IW Engine is Just fine.

Infinity Ward has shown what its capable of in MW1,MW2 and MW3.
I wont go into depth of what it is capable of.

The weakest point of IW Engine is its deficient Anti aliasing System.
AFAIK it allows max AA of Upto 4X.Correct me if i am wrong.

And the poor(read low level- low res) lightning system(this where UE3,Frostbite 2,Cryengine 3 Excels).

So tweaking the weak points of IW Engine to deliver an experience we all are familiar with is not that bad afterall.


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2012)

Then it would be same old story nothing new. I want developers to surprise me.


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Then it would be same old story nothing new. I want developers to surprise me.



Gameplay may surprise(read multiple endings) you and so will the Story

Gameplay and Game experience may change but nothing will change in what we call as Game mechanics and IMO its shouldnt be changed either.
COD fans love it the way it is.

The series needs some minor fixing and tweaking only to go that extra mile.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 18, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Gameplay may surprise(read multiple endings) you and so will the Story
> 
> Gameplay and Game experience may change but nothing will change in what we call as Game mechanics and IMO its shouldnt be changed either.
> COD fans love it the way it is.
> ...



Yeah..a green, blue, and red endings!! 



gameranand said:


> Then it would be same old story nothing new. I want developers to surprise me.



one does not simply be surprised by call of duty


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> *Yeah..a green, blue, and red endings!!
> *
> 
> 
> one does not simply be surprised by call of duty



LOL.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 18, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Gameplay may surprise(read multiple endings) you and so will the Story
> 
> Gameplay and Game experience may change but nothing will change in what we call as Game mechanics and IMO its shouldnt be changed either.
> *COD fans love it the way it is.
> ...



No they don't.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 18, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> No they don't.



Majority of them, yes. Its become more of a lifestyle for a lot of players. Ask any casual(majority) cod player, all he ll say is that he bought the game so that he could play it with his friends. Heck they dont even spend time on online to discuss the game or anything. Insert the disk, get some kills and have fun thats all 

Then again, if you aren't happy with the game, there are ton of alternatives out there :\


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Majority of them, yes.* Its become more of a lifestyle* for a lot of players. *Ask any casual(majority) cod player, *all he ll say is that he bought the game so that he could play it with his friends. Heck they dont even spend time on online to discuss the game or anything. Insert the disk, get some kills and have fun thats all
> 
> Then again, if you aren't happy with the game, there are ton of alternatives out there :\


Yeah.


----------



## Sujeet (May 25, 2012)

Black Ops II to feature DX11 GFX on PC version.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 25, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Black Ops II to feature DX11 GFX on PC version.



That makes me laugh for some reason, lol.


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2012)

Wow so finally they are using DX11 which has been available for quite long time.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 25, 2012)

It will probably be added later through a patch or something. Treyarch or IW hardly have time to ship their games and Black Ops 2 isn't like MW3 so that they can re-use the assets from the previous games, which means they're gonna spend a lot of time creating the new assets for this one. Not that Im being pessimistic about this one, but with the amount of changes they're making to the game(setting, sandbox gameplay lol, vehicles, multiple outcomes)..its just that they won't have enough time to polish the game.

The lead platform for CoD games is x360 which is why the PC/PS3 versions were broken so badly at the launch (remember the PS3 gamers signed up petitions for refund?). DX11 isn't something that can easily be implemented..takes a ton of time and effort to get it done.

Simply put dont keep any high expectations, just wait till the game is out. It could also be a poor marketing strategy to compete with what EA had been doing with FrostBite 2 and Medal of Honour, which is looking miles better than BO2.


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2012)

check these out 

Call of Duty Black Ops 2 coming on November 13, destined to take on Halo 4 | Video & Photo Reviews of Gadgets at BGR India

Ubisoft: Call Of Duty: Black Ops 2 Imitates Ghost Recon: Future Soldier


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2012)

LOL. COD vs HALO is like Dolphin vs Shark.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 26, 2012)

halo 4 = quality


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2012)

all of you guys should read this as well 

*www.theverge.com/gaming/2012/5/2/2991601/call-of-duty-black-ops-2-detailed

and I'm excited about this :

*blackops2news.com/call-of-duty-black-ops-2/black-ops-2-zombies-to-feature-8-player-co-op


----------



## gameranand (May 27, 2012)

There will be horses. Story looks good enough.


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 2, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> It will probably be added later through a patch or something. Treyarch or IW hardly have time to ship their games and Black Ops 2 isn't like MW3 so that they can re-use the assets from the previous games, which means they're gonna spend a lot of time creating the new assets for this one. Not that Im being pessimistic about this one, but with the amount of changes they're making to the game(setting, sandbox gameplay lol, vehicles, multiple outcomes)..its just that they won't have enough time to polish the game.
> 
> *he lead platform for CoD games is x360 which is why the PC/PS3 versions were broken so badly at the launch (remember the PS3 gamers signed up petitions for refund?). DX11 isn't something that can easily be implemented.*.takes a ton of time and effort to get it done.
> 
> Simply put dont keep any high expectations, just wait till the game is out. It could also be a poor marketing strategy to compete with what EA had been doing with FrostBite 2 and Medal of Honour, which is looking miles better than BO2.



dsogaming.com/news/call-of-duty-bla...oped-with-the-console-version-wont-be-a-port/


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 PC is simultaneously developed with the console version; won’t be a port | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming



Lol seriously? believing PR crap?

Read the first paragraph in the same post. Technically its just not possible for them to make three versions of the game with equal quality, also keep in mind that Black Ops 1 was heavily broken on PC/PS3.
I could be wrong though, but there's a very little chance of that. Lets see, if the game works fine, good for gamers 
Until then, I d keep all those claims under "PR CRAP" section, and suggest you do the same


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2012)

E3 Preview: 'Call of Duty: Black Ops 2', the 'Avatar' of Video Games? - The Hollywood Reporter


----------



## abhidev (Jun 5, 2012)

E3 gameplay demo

[YOUTUBE]XEa0-hGesAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Jul 12, 2012)

new trailer

[YOUTUBE]KQv90T800kw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 15, 2012)

*Call Of Duty : Black Ops II*

This game... we all have many expectations from this game. After record success from COD Black Ops I and a friendly-rival Infinity Ward this game has a lot to do.

Publisher   : Activision
Developer  : Treyarch
Release Date : 13th or 22nd Nov 2025 ... uumm sorry  2012

Game is set up in 2025... else there is a villain as usual, look *Two Words* from director "If you look at a show like The Sopranos, the main character is essentially a villain. Not only a villain, but a cold-blooded murderer. But you're presented with somebody that you actually understand as a human being and empathize with. And then suddenly you'll see them do something that's so horrific that it puts you in a real conflict. That's the approach we're taking with the villain of Black Ops II."

Quite weren't  *Two Words*  but still I'm excited.

So, what you expect from a franchise which is in the current lead ? Hate CoD games   ??? Did this attracted you OR you are looking forward for Medal of Honor Warfighter ???


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Call Of Duty : Black Ops II*



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/152811-call-duty-black-ops-2-discussion-thread.html


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Call Of Duty : Black Ops II*



cyborg47 said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/152811-call-duty-black-ops-2-discussion-thread.html



Yes your right We have a thread going up already @OP Next time when creating a thread just use the search feature on the Top left of the forum


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Call Of Duty : Black Ops II*

He wouldn't even need to search, the original link was right on the first page, lol.


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Call Of Duty : Black Ops II*

Thread went better than expected.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Call Of Duty : Black Ops II*



Faun said:


> Thread went better than expected.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 16, 2012)

Are you guys really excited about a new COD game?


----------



## Alok (Jul 16, 2012)

^I'm not.


----------



## d3p (Jul 16, 2012)

Whatever COD Franchisee sells, will be a big seller. No matter how bad the Graphics is, gamer will buy it atleast for the story-sake. Multiplayers with COD is always good, except the graphics.

The BO2 E3 Gameplay looks good, hopefully it shouldn't get released with lots bugs like the predecessor.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 16, 2012)

d3p said:


> Whatever COD Franchisee sells, will be a big seller. No matter how bad the Graphics is, gamer will buy it atleast for the story-sake. Multiplayers with COD is always good, except the graphics.
> 
> The BO2 E3 Gameplay looks good, hopefully it shouldn't get released with lots bugs like the predecessor.



So you like it because it sells that well or because you are actually happy with the game?


----------



## d3p (Jul 16, 2012)

TBH, i like the single player campaign modes or story in COD series. 
That doesn't mean i hate Battlefield or MOH. 

MOH was also good except the 2010 edition.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 16, 2012)

Story wise I donot feel anything beats COD. MOH 2010 had a very small story...didnt have much depth in it..


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 16, 2012)

^CODs SP is always better than BF series SP


----------



## abhidev (Jul 16, 2012)

COD feels more immersive and fast paced than others...


----------



## d3p (Jul 16, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> ^CODs SP is always better than BF series SP



Battlefield 2 Bad Company SP was better than any FPS, i've ever played. But they never made any sequel like COD.

This is where COD wins.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hell yeah, after all it is COD 





Digital Fragger said:


> Are you guys really excited about a new COD game?


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Story wise I donot feel anything beats COD. MOH 2010 had a very small story...didnt have much depth in it..



True 



d3p said:


> Battlefield 2 Bad Company SP was better than any FPS, i've ever played. But they never made any sequel like COD.
> 
> This is where COD wins.



BFBC2's gameplay was better and more realistic than any CoD game but the story was not really upto the mark but though BF3's SP story was short it was good.


----------



## Alok (Nov 4, 2012)

Here are all loading screens,
All 14 Black Ops 2 MP Maps Loading Screen Leaked | MadAssGamers

Here are all loading screens,
*madassgamers.com/blog/all-14-black-ops-2-mp-maps-loading-screen-leaked/


----------



## Abhinav Tripathi (Nov 5, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Best game in the COD series is Modern warfare 2



My Favorite....Call of Duty


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 6, 2012)

It was my favourite too, until I played Battlefield 3 and Black OPS (sorry if I missed the name, I can't remember). I hope this game brings COD series back to it's prestigious position.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 6, 2012)

The launch is only a week away. Excited what this game will bring to Masons story. Hope Reznov makes a return


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2012)

In a FPS like these, I hardly care about story at all.  Although a nice story might change the game for me.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 6, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> The launch is only a week away. Excited what this game will bring to Masons story. Hope Reznov makes a return



me too hoping that reznov should come back , i have ended call of duty 5 and din't knew that reznov was also in that game until i read wikipidea . Guess i should more focus on story . Just wished that it was not priced @ 3299 , really wanted to have my hands on multiplayer and zombie mode


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2012)

For MP I would never go for COD games. BF3 FTW.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2012)

One of my friends got to play the game on 360, don't ask how
and here's what he thought about the game..



> "Black ops 2 worst!
> Epic gadgets, and tech...game really gives the cool vibe...but the same **** gameplay formula...destroys the beautiful story and tje game as a whole.....really even the story sequences are badass...but ****ing generic gameplay...just a few new details like weather and rain on glass...thats it...bland and **** textures"


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 6, 2012)

So he only played the single player...what a noob.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2012)

Somehow I always expect something like that from a COD game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> So he only played the single player...what a noob.



yo noob, you expect someone to play the multiplayer before the release date?  

Anyway, he possibly the biggest cod fan I know. And he was only talking about the single player as its impossible to play the multiplayer by the way hez got the game  He did say the story is interesting though, good amount of twists, David S Goyer FTW!!


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2012)

iittopper said:


> me too hoping that reznov should come back , i have ended call of duty 5 and din't knew that reznov was also in that game until i read wikipidea . Guess i should more focus on story . *Just wished that it was not priced @ 3299* , really wanted to have my hands on multiplayer and zombie mode



same here but the CoD MP sucks IMO.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 7, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> yo noob, you expect someone to play the multiplayer before the release date?



Obviously,some people were even live streaming the multiplayer.



topgear said:


> same here but the CoD MP sucks IMO.



True.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Obviously,some people were even live streaming the multiplayer.



Not sure how they're doing it, but accessing the online portion before release date can get people banned or getting their stats reset. And I don't think accessing multiplayer would be possible with an *ahem* copy, even if it worked, banhammer on them for sure.

But then again, does it really matter, its the same multiplayer re-skinned again and again and marketed as innovative


----------



## abhidev (Nov 7, 2012)

new live action trailer

[youtube]4wIZp_E2CxQ[/youtube]


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 7, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Not sure how they're doing it, but accessing the online portion before release date can get people banned or getting their stats reset. And I don't think *accessing multiplayer would be possible with an *ahem* copy*, even if it worked, banhammer on them for sure.
> 
> But then again, does it really matter, its the same multiplayer re-skinned again and again and marketed as innovative



Toh ye bolna chahiye tha naa.

Gamers don't give a crap about the sp missions when it comes to COD especially those who are playing on consoles.

And Treyarch is better at implementing new 'concepts' than ShittyWard.They actually listen to the commmunity.

But its a COD game nonetheless so .......


----------



## abhidev (Nov 7, 2012)

But COD games are known for there innovative and new cinematic experience


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2012)

abhidev said:


> But COD games are known for there innovative and new cinematic experience



innovative?.....
.
.
.
*t.qkme.me/35onan.jpg


----------



## dan4u (Nov 7, 2012)

It's  cod, People will still buy it whether it's good or bad, but I still prefer bf3 ...btw  why are cod games always 3k n above, on the pc that is....


----------



## iittopper (Nov 7, 2012)

^^ yes price is very high here , i wont waste my 3k just to spend 6 hour campaign and some multiplayer/coop , i will rather spend 299 on deus ex human revolution which have 15-20 hour gameplay with better graphics  . Anyways i know , it will break mw3 record in sales . How in the world , do next installment always break record of previous one ???

Anyways , its time for me for a nap , please wake me up when next call of duty is announced .


----------



## abhidev (Nov 7, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> innovative?.....
> .
> .
> .
> *t.qkme.me/35onan.jpg



in terms of cinematic gameplay...I don't think any other game matches COD


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2012)

abhidev said:


> in terms of cinematic gameplay...I don't think any other game matches COD



May be..but is it all worth the money? Spend the same amount, and you can own more than 5 awesome games.



iittopper said:


> do next installment always break record of previous one ???



Not always, MW3 sold a lot, but wasn't able to surpass Black Ops 1 sales.


Cancer..cancer it is to the games industry.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 7, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> May be..but is it all worth the money? Spend the same amount, and you can own more than 5 awesome games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kk thanks for telling , But i think it was the fastest game to reach $1 billion even breaking avatar record . I have never bought any call of duty game ( mw2 and black ops launched in india after 1 year of the game release for pc) , neither many of my friends have bought it , then how the heck it always break sales record ,


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2012)

iittopper said:


> kk thanks for telling , But i think it was the fastest game to reach $1 billion even breaking avatar record . I have never bought any call of duty game ( mw2 and black ops launched in india after 1 year of the game release for pc) , neither many of my friends have bought it , then how the heck it always break sales record ,



Americans! LOL..just kidding. Well they got the formula right, easy to play, and a lot of parents never check the age restrictions.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 7, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> May be..but is it all worth the money? Spend the same amount, and you can own more than 5 awesome games.



Definitely they are overpriced...but its mainly because they have made their name by having the highest sale before...and not to forget the games were awesome too...but now yes...as BF3 made a major overhaul with gfx....same is expected from COD


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Definitely they are overpriced...but its mainly because they have made their name by having the highest sale before...and not to forget the games were awesome too...but now yes...as BF3 made a major overhaul with gfx....same is expected from COD



err..depends on how you see it. The formula has been the same since COD1, and kind of modernized in 2007 with Modern Warfare. That's all they get the credit for, rest of the titles are all re-skinned versions of the same. And I don't think there's anything so 'awesome' about the single player, I'd rather prefer to play than watch stuff happening around me.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 7, 2012)

abhidev said:


> But COD games are known for there innovative and new cinematic experience



Seriously ?? I mean come on there is hardly any innovation with COD. Same wine in new bottle.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 7, 2012)

for me COD-MW1 and COD-MW2 were awesome......


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Seriously ?? I mean come on there is hardly any innovation with COD. Same wine in new bottle.



COD is not based on innovation..its complete adrenaline action...which is not there in other warfare games
+ some story plots too


----------



## abhidev (Nov 7, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Seriously ?? I mean come on there is hardly any innovation with COD. Same wine in new bottle.



yes as I said innovative in accordance with the cinematic/fast/adrenaline gameplay action...which is not in other games IMO. well everyone has their own point of view. No doubt they are not bringing anything new as what BF3 did with their gfx engine n all...but their story plots are much better than other games


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2012)

Well, they've got David S Goyer writing the story now, so i might give it a shot.


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 7, 2012)

Finally can't wait for this game. One more week to go for this game! Black Ops is one of the best games I have played.


----------



## d3p (Nov 7, 2012)

abhidev said:


> new live action trailer
> 
> [youtube]4wIZp_E2CxQ[/youtube]



This is one Hell of A Trailer....Wow.


----------



## sync_nine (Nov 7, 2012)

Truely innovative.....
*thazing.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/thazing-1017-e1339153578774.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Nov 7, 2012)

^^ LOL. Thats funny but true though.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 7, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Seriously ?? I mean come on there is hardly any innovation with COD. Same wine in new bottle.



You are insulting the wine


----------



## gameranand (Nov 7, 2012)

Then I take back my words wise man.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 9, 2012)

lolz....even if its same wine in a new bottle....ppl still buy it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2012)

well COD is very old franchise which I enjoyed a lot since inception


----------



## abhidev (Nov 9, 2012)

yea...earlier MOH games were my favorite...but from COD-2 onwards...it got added to my list too


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 9, 2012)

The last Battlefield literally killed the last COD game. Even I was a COD lover, but BF captured me. But I never was a fan of either!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 9, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> The last Battlefield literally killed the last COD game. Even I was a COD lover, but BF captured me. But I never was a fan of either!



IMO BF3 still hasn't dented any CoD market. at least in YouTube .. COD content channels subscriber base is more than BF3. 

PS: as you know im a avid BF3 player with more than 550 hrs spent on it .


----------



## dan4u (Nov 9, 2012)

^^ Bf3 sold ~ 17 Million copies, and has 2 Million premium subscribers (source here and here), the 2 million premium subscribers is almost equivalent to COD premium subscribers, BF3 definitely had an effect on COD, probably BF4 will reset the clock


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah BF3 was a game changer for both the companies.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 10, 2012)

I wasn't talking about market, profits or subscribers. Gameplay vs gameplay, graphics vs graphics. BF3 was a better game than MW3 in every possible way. I played every BF and COD game, and until last year even I thought COD is a superior series to BF. But fact is fact. They released BF3 and it was awesome and changed the competition. 
COD is like iPhone, if they release the worst game still 'fanboys' will praise it and buy in millions.
(I'm an iPhone lover anyway, but not a fan)


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2012)

from a gamer point of view I can still vouch for every CoD games and their stories but my love with BF series started from BFBC2 - the gameplay was superb and some what more realistic compared to cinematic like we used to see in CoD games starting from CoD 4 but the story was not so good though .. the story of BF3 is good and the gameplay too but still CoD has a different feeling - I know typing this smells like a CoD fanboy  but wait for the next part

Now with the release of MoH warfighter the frostbite 2 engine finally got the strong contender which can compete very well with every latest CoD games - the gameplay, story and everything else seems very good and it has the CoDish feeling but with the more realistic gameplay and eye candy of FB2 engine - now it's about time we will get to see how much the years old CoD engine with gfx enhancements can offer in BO2 - will it be enough to compete with MoH Warfighter but that for this BO2 need to have a very good adrenaline pumping story line, gameplay and a longer campaign  - may be they should think about switching to FB2 engine starting from the next CoD game - with god SP story like every CoD game has it will get the added benefit to compete even with BF series games in MP ..


----------



## dan4u (Nov 10, 2012)

^^ MoH warfighter was critically panned by almost everyone, I don't think it'll be a competition for BO2.......


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2012)

BO2 has not been released yet - so can't say much about this before playing it but play MoH Warfighter for once at-least - even I had read lots of reviews before playing this and made up a wrong impression  - but after playing the game my views about MoHW has changed and tuned out it's actually a good game.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 10, 2012)

Well actually the expectations from this game were as high as BF3 but it didn't delivered so  fell on its face.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 10, 2012)

Read somewhere theat COD-MW4 is n works....lets hope that the gfx for this are comparable with BF3


----------



## gameranand (Nov 10, 2012)

Of course its in works, how could it be not.


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2012)

those who are planning for MP may find this helpful 
â€˜Black Ops 2â€™ banning policy explained; list of infractions revealed - National Video Game News | Examiner.com


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2012)

got bo2 pre order on steam through trading with tf2 items.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> got bo2 pre order on steam through trading with tf2 items.



What is that?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2012)

^team fortress 2


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^team fortress 2



lol, I mean, can you explain that a bit, buying through selling tf2 items, how does that work and all?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> lol, I mean, can you explain that a bit, buying through selling tf2 items, how does that work and all?



oh XD
actually as u know, team fortress 2 and dota 2 are most popular games on steam. their backpack items have value in real world money. tf2 unusuals are sold for hundreds of dollars. there are trading websites dedicated to tf2 and dota 2 like tf2outpost.com, even pricecheck websites like backpack.tf etc etc. 
so basically once u get into tf2 and its trading system, item values etc, u can easily make profit, make your backpack value rise (not an easy task. takes time). 
then u can find people selling games for tf2/dota2 items on tf2outpost.com etc. so just trade with them .


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> oh XD
> actually as u know, team fortress 2 and dota 2 are most popular games on steam. their backpack items have value in real world money. tf2 unusuals are sold for hundreds of dollars. there are trading websites dedicated to tf2 and dota 2 like tf2outpost.com, even pricecheck websites like backpack.tf etc etc.
> so basically once u get into tf2 and its trading system, item values etc, u can easily make profit, make your backpack value rise.
> then u can find people selling games for tf2/dota2 items on tf2outpost.com etc. so just trade with them .



So tf2 has that dirty system too huh. Anyway, how do you find those special items in tf2?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> So tf2 has that dirty system too huh. Anyway, how do you find those special items in tf2?



u dont need special items for beginning. starting with weapons to metal to keys to items to costlier items and so on and on and on. lengthy process. as now valve has limited weapon drops to max 10 per week i guess. u can also find special drops like hats etc but rarely. 
further u need to have good idea of pricing to avoid scams


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2012)

That's cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2012)

@* Jaskanwar Singh* - the infos you provided was very informative and useful buddy - I may start playing TF2 from tomorrow


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 12, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> got bo2 pre order on steam through trading with tf2 items.



play game, earn game. great


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 12, 2012)

Black Ops 2 killsteaks,perks,whatnots etc etc

Black Ops 2 Leak! - Imgur


----------



## theserpent (Nov 12, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> oh XD
> actually as u know, team fortress 2 and dota 2 are most popular games on steam. their backpack items have value in real world money. tf2 unusuals are sold for hundreds of dollars. there are trading websites dedicated to tf2 and dota 2 like tf2outpost.com, even pricecheck websites like backpack.tf etc etc.
> so basically once u get into tf2 and its trading system, item values etc, u can easily make profit, make your backpack value rise (not an easy task. takes time).
> then u can find people selling games for tf2/dota2 items on tf2outpost.com etc. so just trade with them .


I'm resuming TF2 TODAY Today 

I guess i had two keys...Will i get it  ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 12, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> That's cool, thanks for the info.



u are welcome 



topgear said:


> @* Jaskanwar Singh* - the infos you provided was very informative and useful buddy - I may start playing TF2 from tomorrow



sure, and i can help u too 



Sam said:


> play game, earn game. great



exactly 



theserpent said:


> I'm resuming TF2 TODAY Today
> 
> I guess i had two keys...Will i get it  ?



it took me 45 keys XD


----------



## theserpent (Nov 12, 2012)

No thanks..then


----------



## d3p (Nov 12, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Black Ops 2 killsteaks,perks,whatnots etc etc
> 
> Black Ops 2 Leak! - Imgur



<Link>

Looks like Counter Strike...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 12, 2012)

theserpent said:


> No thanks..then



erm..i didnt offer u BO2 for 45 keys XD 
i have already activated the game in library.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> erm..i didnt offer u BO2 for 45 keys XD



hahahaha...man that made me laugh!


----------



## vickybat (Nov 13, 2012)

Pc version of cod black ops 2 will be using dx11 api.

This is the first time a call of duty game will be utilizing an api post dx9.

So expect some eye candy worth noticing.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 13, 2012)

15 GB is a nice size.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 13, 2012)

^ ......ermm .....what you talkin about


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

the minimum HDD space requirement is 16 GB ..


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2012)

Come on guys you can't judge a game quality from its size.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 13, 2012)

game is 11.5gb on steam. zombies 950mb and multiplayer 1.7gb additional downloads.
available for pre load.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 13, 2012)

^^ I'm thought he was talking about torrents


----------



## mitraark (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice game , story is varied and spread across many locations with different guns in different times, have played only a few levels , it's not trashy as many people were claiming ( yes 60$ is a lot for some franchise who makes a run of the mill game every year but it's not bad )


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 13, 2012)

IncredibleOrb

That guy is livestreaming while playing on pc.The game looks alright I guess.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2012)

mitraark said:


> Nice game , story is varied and spread across many locations with different guns in different times, have played only a few levels , it's not trashy as many people were claiming ( yes 60$ is a lot for some franchise who makes a run of the mill game every year but it's not bad )


Not worth the price thats for sure.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Come on guys you can't judge a game quality from its size.


Damn dude, who was talking about quality? I was relieved to see it's size, least it not like MP3, and I don't have much space on HDD


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Damn dude, who was talking about quality? I was relieved to see it's size, least it not like MP3, and I don't have much space on HDD



Well then thats good. Still 15GB is not that good as compared to best compression in gaming industry.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 13, 2012)

Black ops 2 has got some terrific reviews. They say treyarch has taken the series in a whole new direction.

Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 Review - IGN

Call of Duty: Black Ops II Review - GameSpot.com

Besides, its a dx11 game and it should look spectacular. The audio team has a done a fantastic job as per all reviews.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

looks like I'm going to enjoy this very much


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 13, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Black ops 2 has got some terrific reviews. They say treyarch has taken the series in a whole new direction.
> 
> Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 Review - IGN
> 
> ...




IGN shittiest reviewers ever!
btw, its just the xbox360 version(surprise surprise!) for now, yet to review the PC and PS3 version(smell something?), and don't keep so many expectations on dx11 already, there are hardly any games that got it working smoothly, Treyarch history with PC and PS3 versions of CoD has been bad.

Gamespot seems to have given a fair score 



> the unparalleled wealth of gameplay options and brilliant twists on the formula have shaped Black Ops II into the most ambitious and exciting Call of Duty ever made. It occasionally feels like the team might have strayed into territory they’re not quite masters of, but significant tweaks to the multiplayer loadout system, as well as the realization of player agency in the campaign, make this far more than “just another Call of Duty.” This is an evolution.



Sounds like a bloody PR statement. Did IGN copy this from BLOPS2's official website description or what?


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 13, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Black ops 2 has got some terrific reviews. They say treyarch has taken the series in a whole new direction.
> 
> Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 Review - IGN
> 
> ...



$$$$$


----------



## vickybat (Nov 13, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> IGN shittiest reviewers ever!
> btw, its just the xbox360 version(surprise surprise!) for now, yet to review the PC and PS3 version(smell something?), and don't keep so many expectations on dx11 already, there are hardly any games that got it working smoothly, Treyarch history with PC and PS3 versions of CoD has been bad.
> 
> Gamespot seems to have given a fair score
> ...



Yeah gamespot score was fair. Here's a pc review. They too have similar comments:

Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 Review for PC - G4tv

And here's another one:

Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 Review for PC - Cheat Code Central

They were saying to stay tuned for something until the credits roll. It had something bizarre which had the reviewer scratch his head out of disbelief!!!!

I guess its worth a try.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2012)

Well as per reviewers every year COD brings something new to table and we all know what is truth. I'll wait it out until I get proper response from many users, I have many games to play in my TPL list after all.


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2012)

look at user score 

reviewers got  loadsa monie...


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 13, 2012)

vickybat said:


> I guess its worth a try.



Worth only a youtube watch for me, even that is for Goyer


----------



## sync_nine (Nov 14, 2012)

Mass effect 2 disc found inside black ops 2 box....ROFL
Report: Black Ops 2 for PC Shipped with Mass Effect 2 Discs


----------



## gameranand (Nov 14, 2012)

I wonder how EA & Activision get along.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 14, 2012)

I saw the opening of black ops 2 in a walkthrough. The opening cutscene with the song is so epic. Powerful stuff.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh..what is it? Gangnam Style?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 14, 2012)

Whatever the reviews be..I'll play it for sure like I played all other COD games in the past


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 14, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Whatever the reviews be..I'll play it for sure like I played all *other COD games in the past*



Damn, and I got bored of GTA IV.  You must be having a patient mind.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 14, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Damn, and I got bored of GTA IV.  You must be having a patient mind.


GTA is not in my playlist..so can't comment...
and yeah patience is what I have if u read by post#1497 here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/133950-your-gaming-backlog-progress-report-50.html


----------



## 1155 (Nov 14, 2012)

mitraark said:


> Nice game , story is varied and spread across many locations with different guns in different times, have played only a few levels , it's not trashy as many people were claiming ( yes 60$ is a lot for some franchise who makes a run of the mill game every year but it's not bad )



Trashy games do not score 9.3 on IGN. Choices you make during the gameplay has effect on the final outcome, so play wise and be careful because if you die in some specific missions, you won't be asked again and again to restart from the last check point but face entirely different mission.  Finally a game in the COD series which is not just a mindlessly scripted sequence of events.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 14, 2012)

^^ Trust me some of them do.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 14, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> GTA is not in my playlist..so can't comment...
> and yeah patience is what I have if u read by post#1497 here
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/133950-your-gaming-backlog-progress-report-50.html



I meant, playing CoD games which have been literally same all these years is like playing a boring, repetitive game.... for years! lols.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 14, 2012)

not sure if this was already shared, but this cod cycle is damn true.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 14, 2012)

1155 said:


> Trashy games do not score 9.3 on IGN.



Not that I disagree to the rest of the post, but this line fails on so many levels.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 15, 2012)

The storyline and audio of this game seems by far its strongest usp. Its better than battlefield and a lot others in this aspect.
Its not linear and as pointed out by others, the branching nature really stands out against the rest.
Looks like a believable plot.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 15, 2012)

@Vicky: Are you playing or reading reviews?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 15, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> @Vicky: Are you playing or reading reviews?



'looks' 'seems'...

I'm sure he's reading reviews


----------



## theserpent (Nov 15, 2012)

One thing Most of the reviewers are fan boys.
A COD fan boy will give it great rating.
Eg:Cnet Loves APPLE
IGN are bunch of COD Fans


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 15, 2012)

theserpent said:


> IGN are bunch of COD Fans



Yup, I hardly see them criticizing CoD, even MW3-regardless of how much of a rehash it was, IGN praised it a lot. Its also a risky thing to make negative comments about the game, all these Publisher PR guys and media pretty much work together during the games promotion. If any of those journalists makes a negative comment about some game, they will possibly be added to the publisher's blacklist(Activision had done that a few times), which doesn't allow them to attend and conferences or game reveals/demos hosted by the publishers, which could hurt a lot to the journalists.

And, in simpler terms, millions of dumb gamers love CoD to death, why would journalists give negative comments about the game and deliberately welcome hatred from the majority


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2012)

^^ To do their job honestly.


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> not sure if this was already shared, but this cod cycle is damn true.
> View attachment 7663



I somewhat agree with this


----------



## vickybat (Nov 16, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> @Vicky: Are you playing or reading reviews?



Reading reviews.

And this:

Call Of Duty: Black Ops II Graphics Performance, Benchmarked


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the link pal. Looks like mine will run it cool. Lets see, gonna start from tomorrow.

PS: Just done installing. Introduction story is short but kinda hard (least for me). And this is the first time I am seeing there is a FPS counter in game display settings, and an audio settings called 'Supercrunch' which boosts the audio immensely.


Spoiler



*img267.imageshack.us/img267/6136/t6sp2012111702572198.jpg


Damn, this Hudson's voice is changed completely, damn COD! It was Ed Harris in BO afaik, who is it now?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 18, 2012)

I am loving this game. This backward and forward of time is cool. Story seems nice. Gameplay very good. Surrounding audio is nice too. But I am kinda confused how the missions are appearing. Just stepped into Lahore mission.
Oh, graphics is good. But BF 3 is still better and forget about comparing it with Crysis. Optimisation was always good in COD series, this one included. At max settings still getting 60 FPS!


----------



## vickybat (Nov 18, 2012)

COD Black Ops 2 makes $500 million in 24 hrs. 

Beats last years MW3 by a long way and is the biggest entertainment launch of all time. At this rate, it could beat "AVATAR" in terms of overall revenue.

CoD: Black Ops II Breaks $500 Million Mark in One Day


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2012)

vickybat said:


> COD Black Ops 2 makes $500 million in 24 hrs.
> 
> Beats last years MW3 by a long way and is the biggest entertainment launch of all time. At this rate, it could beat "AVATAR" in terms of overall revenue.
> 
> CoD: Black Ops II Breaks $500 Million



Meanwhile, justin bieber get most nominations in people's choice awards...oh hez so awesome, easily beats the crap out of michael jackson!!!!! /S


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 18, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Meanwhile, justin bieber get most nominations in people's choice awards...oh hez so awesome, easily beats the crap out of michael jackson!!!!! /S


JB fan..pls be on topic its not related to COD:BO2


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 18, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Meanwhile, justin bieber get most nominations in people's choice awards...oh hez so awesome, easily beats the crap out of michael jackson!!!!! /S




 WTH did you just say ??


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah fck me right..justin bieber is awesome and so popular..just like black ops 2!!!! /s


----------



## vickybat (Nov 18, 2012)

*@ cyborg47*

Please stay on topic mate. It wasn't pointed at you or anyone else.
And stop making retarded comments. They make no sense in this context.

If you have negative thoughts about black ops 2, put them into proper perspective and justify them using sane words. If you can't, keep them to yourself.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2012)

Eih? Whats wrong with a little comparison? I can't compare it to jb when u can compare it to avatar? The avatar comparison is equally retarded in that way isnt it? And why is it so hard to understand the meaning of this '/s'


----------



## vickybat (Nov 18, 2012)

^^ Jb is a person or a living soul whereas black ops 2 and avatar are not. They are interactive content related to entertainment. You can compare gaming titles with movies these days because both  brings engrossing storytelling to the picture ( not only black ops 2 but all great games out there). The context you put was completely different and meaningless.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Jb is a person or a living soul whereas black ops 2 and avatar are not.



And who exactly would you appreciate if you like Black Ops 2 or Avatar? the game, like it made itself out of nothing? or the people at Treyarch and James Cameron? Same goes with JB(I hate him btw, the earlier comment was meant to be a sarcastic joke on BO2's popularity comparison to something amazing like Avatar, what an insult.) people like him because they like his work, simple. I can go ahead and make a comparison to Avengers as well, just because dumb things are popular doesn't mean they're great or a work of art 




> They are interactive content related to entertainment.



Black Ops 2 is interactive content. Avatar isn't, you aren't in control of whatever that happens on the screen.




> both brings engrossing storytelling to the picture



Agreed, but not in case of Call of Duty, good for you if you enjoy it, but there are tons of games out there that are longer than 6 hours and have stories that are light years better.




> The context you put was completely different and meaningless.



Not really, the avatar comparison is based on popularity/money, and so is the JB comparison. Unfortunately, the Avatar comparison was actually made by Activision themselves, one of the stupidest things they said in the recent times. And now it becomes okay to compare a game's popularity to a movie because Activision said so? 
Avatar isn't a rehashed entertainment piece, and here's another joke, Avatar can be played/seen/enjoyed on a PS3 or a PC unlike BO2 which only works properly on X360 whereas the rest of the consumers are made to look like idiots and forced to wait for patches until the game works properly. A million dollar franchise has difficulty in making a decent game for PS3, everybody pays the same amount of money, why do they have to get an inferior version?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 18, 2012)

No, as I am not a fan of COD (or anything for that matter) this is a good game. It doesn't matter if it sells or not, this one will set a new standard for COD series and some others as well. But yeah, if it were a poor one it'd sell anyway, but when the game is nice who cares about it!


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Set a new standard for COD series and some others as well.



In what way? every single aspect of CoD has been done already, even before the COD1's release. I don't see the game settings standards, but only following what works. Cinematic experience? bought into games by Spielberg's Medal of Honor, fast paced mechanics- look for ID software's games, addictive multiplayer- ID software's games again, a super optimized engine-ID agian lol..the list can go on.
But I do see Activision setting standards in the publishing side though, yearly releases, charging for crap like Elite(before BO2), overpriced and rehashed map packs, over aggressive marketing..all these have definitely plagued a lot of games.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2012)

I can add some.
Shitty PC port - Treyach


----------



## vickybat (Nov 18, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> *In what way? every single aspect of CoD has been done already*



Oh really?? Well tell me an FPS shooter that has a branching storyline in which your actions ultimately decide the outcome. Do you have anything like this from id or spielberg's MOH??

Talk about the recent MOH, its total piece of sh!t with its lackluster storyline. If you haven't tried, don't be a biased critic.

We all know that doom set all the standards how fps titles feel and play. But the way you are putting everything makes little sense.



gameranand said:


> I can add some.
> Shitty PC port - Treyach



No abhishek this isn't a pc port like previous games. Its a standalone dx11 title.
Not in the league of battlefield 3 but its a looker.



cyborg47 said:


> Agreed, but not in case of Call of Duty, good for you if you enjoy it, but there are tons of games out there that are longer than 6 hours and have stories that are light years better.



I don't think you can name a military shooter having a better storyline than the COD series. I don't even think BF3 comes close in this aspect.
Even BF3 had cinematic sequences where similarities can be drawn with COD. But that does not make it a bad title does it?
You are overreacting.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Oh really?? Well tell me an FPS shooter that has a branching storyline in which your actions ultimately decide the outcome.


Non linearity in video games existed since 80's, not interested in giving you a list now, and it doesn't matter if its an FPS or TPS/RPG or whatever..branching stories in games is nothing new, period. I guess Activision's marketing worked really well on you. "Look everybody, we have a branching story line, the first of its kind wooooo!" But I do appreciate Treyarch for atleast adding something like this in a call of duty game...but you have to admit, even if it was a linear campaign, the game would have still got 9s every where, and MW3 is a perfect example for that, shows how messed up the reviewers are.



> Do you have anything like this from id or spielberg's MOH??


This is what happens when you read everything in a linear way, let me quote my comment again..


> Cinematic experience- bought into games by Spielberg's Medal of Honor, fast paced mechanics- look for ID software's games, addictive multiplayer- ID software's games again, a super optimized engine-ID agian


So where did I say that MoH or the ID software's games have branching story lines? What I meant with that comment was that whatever COD is doing now has already been done a lot of times regardless of the genre, there's nothing really 'new' that Treyarch or IW did with COD.



> Talk about the recent MOH, its total piece of sh!t with its lackluster storyline. If you haven't tried, don't be a biased critic.


Okay now where did this come from? Did I even mention the recent MoH? 



> We all know that doom set all the standards how fps titles feel and play.


It was about fast paced multiplayer, and I was talking about Quake.




> But the way you are putting everything makes little sense.


Tell me how, and I'll happily try and make sense.



> No abhishek this isn't a pc port like previous games. Its a standalone dx11 title.
> Not in the league of battlefield 3 but its a looker.


Its a PC port with DX11, more like tacked on and a marketing thing, nobody knows how much of the dx11 will be used in the game or what its performance going to be like. Though I'll be happy for the PC cod players if the game's connectivity and DX11 features work 

And what about the PS3 version? People are already complaining about the connectivity issues just like they did for Blops1. And the obvious inferiority of the graphics in the PS3 version..blurred out textures, AA issues, etc whereas the x360 version works flawlessly.



> I don't think you can name a military shooter having a better storyline than the COD series.


That is subjective, I guess its way too easy to convince the CoD fans about the story. Give it a transformers style presentation with an average story, and CoD fans will be going gaga over it. They've always been too pretentious.



> I don't even think BF3 comes close in this aspect. Even BF3 had cinematic sequences where similarities can be drawn with COD. But that does not make it a bad title does it?


off topic again.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2012)

Well I am not going deep but game was giving PC and PS3 gamers problems when launched. I am not following the game so don't know if they have been rectified or not, but seriously, can't they make a game without bugs and glitches.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 18, 2012)

@cyborg47  there you go again


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2012)

lol...

nothing personal here, only flaming the game


----------



## iittopper (Nov 18, 2012)

no problem .


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2012)

@ OT
I was kinda used to Master Chief but now I have to get used to superman. Will take sometime.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 18, 2012)

@Cyborg: Have you even played the game? Anyway, opinion varies and I respect yours, so not getting into anything.

Anyway, finished, (at least in one way) small story. But as I said, I did like this game. Not in a mood to write details, but I will give it a 7/10. And I haven't found any 'bug', other than some peoples voice changed from previous game, which was bad!


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2012)

Nope, I'm honestly tired of it. Scripted sequences within point A to B objectives, same old shooting, same old AI, same old same old..except for the change in setting-new paint!!(which, some people will like and some won't, depending on their tastes)!!  Not that I'm dissing out the game, but that's what it is. The game could be new to a lot of people, but I'd been playing COD since 1, and it still follows the same bare bones gameplay, kind tired of it.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 18, 2012)

Well I am playing games for a decade now, and of course from the first COD too, but I don't know how are you commenting on the game (be it good or bad) WITHOUT playing it pal. Anyway, your heart, your choice.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> I don't know how are you commenting on the game (be it good or bad) WITHOUT playing it pal.



I know it kinda sounds wrong, I wouldn't judge a game like Battlefield 3 from my BF2 or BadCompany1/2 experience..the difference is vast, but its COD we are talking about and you obviously know how much the game elements are rehashed, from the core mechanics to the tiny sound effects in the multiplayer. Its like if you are interested in the new coat of paint, play the game, otherwise just leave it be..I guess that will clear your doubt on my judgement 
I'm happy you're enjoying the game, but when I play a CoD game..I kinda feel ripped off after finishing a certain mission..follow the scripted mission-point A to B to another scripted action sequence..and done, makes me question the point of the game.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, BFBC to BF 3 was HUGE step up, but that happens very rare, I mean that much upgrade. Well I can't say the same for BO and BO II. That's right, but some years or most years we will have to be happy with little this and that upgrades, if they upgrade like BFBC to BF 3 every year then they will go outta imagination/story(it depends on real world however)/gameplay and stuffs. Yes, it is indeed same thing repacked, refurnished, but that's worth it. I mean it at least was for me. I did enjoy the game. And I don't enjoy much.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 19, 2012)

The class creation in the multiplayer should have been like the first Blops.

You could easily tell what the players perks/equipment/weapons were just by looking at him.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 20, 2012)

They removed the pre order bonus map Nuketown 2025 from the regular playlist.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 20, 2012)

anyone has tried multiplayer here?
its not finding matches for me D:  
it keeps on searching, qualifying. 

(the game is legit, steam copy)


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Neo (Nov 25, 2012)

^^ that's a Headshot XD


----------



## abhidev (Nov 25, 2012)

this game is definitely very well optimized...


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 25, 2012)

abhidev said:


> this game is definitely very well optimized...



You talking about singleplayer or multiplayer or being sarcastic


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 25, 2012)

its worth a play.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 26, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> You talking about singleplayer or multiplayer or being sarcastic



na na...m talkin abt single player...it is indeed optimized....much better than than COD-BO1


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank John Carmack for that 
and ofcourse, West and Zampella.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 27, 2012)

*Call of Duty: Black Ops II Performance & IQ Review  - HARDOCP*

First COD game to implement dx11 and the first game ever to use nvidia TXAA anti-aliasing technique.

*P.S - TXAA is only restricted to nvidia video cards unlike FXAA.*


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2012)

vickybat said:


> *Call of Duty: Black Ops II Performance & IQ Review  - HARDOCP*
> 
> First COD game to implement dx11 and the first game ever to use nvidia TXAA anti-aliasing technique.
> 
> *P.S - TXAA is only restricted to nvidia video cards unlike FXAA.*


When something is restricted to just one side then its completely irrelevant TBH.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 27, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/M4vxX.gif


----------



## vickybat (Nov 27, 2012)

gameranand said:


> When something is restricted to just one side then its completely irrelevant TBH.



Not likely. In fact its the best AA technique around and is not shader based. In 4x TXAA , you do lose a bit sharpness but all jagged edges completely blends with the surroundings.
That too with much less drop in performance. Going for FXAA + 4XTXAA gives ultimate image quality and almost zero AA. It looks better (also bit sharper) even than 8XMSAA + FXAA .

I think for this reason, nvidia chose shorter bus because the way i see it, even a 128 bit bus gpu user can enable 2xTXAA and get better AA than 4x MSAA without significant FPS drop like the latter.

Its a very good AA algorithm implemented by nvidia. I think crysis 3 is also going to support this and so will a lot of AAA titles. Its not like physx and everything should not be unrestricted. Its of much relevance from an AA perspective.

Overall, TXAA is very very good and the best form of AA out there.

Read the following mate:



Spoiler



The least disappointing graphics options in this game all revolve around antialiasing, and even this setting failed to push our video cards. What we will forever remember CoD:BO2 for is that is the first Triple A title to use TXAA technology. TXAA is a partially shader based antialiasing setting that also uses hardware acceleration like mutlisampling. Users will be able to set this option to 2X and 4X. With 2X TXAA selected users will see an image similar to 4X MSAA with FXAA also enabled, at the performance cost of about 2X MSAA. With 4X TXAA selected you will see an image similar to 8X MSAA with FXAA also enabled, at the performance cost of around 4X MSAA. *Right now TXAA is looking like the future of antialiasing. We want more of this!*



*P.S -* TXAA can't be implemented on non-nvidia cards through any software patch because its a hardware feature and uses built in special resources to enable multisampling unlike MSAA or FXAA which uses gpu execution units. Its like nvidia cards have hardware dedicated for TXAA.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 27, 2012)

The song that appear in intro of the game , when menendez try to save his sister from fire is too awesome


----------



## vickybat (Nov 27, 2012)

*Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 PC Video Comparison: MSAA vs TXAA*

A direct comparison video.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Not likely. In fact its the best AA technique around and is not shader based. In 4x TXAA , you do lose a bit sharpness but all jagged edges completely blends with the surroundings.
> That too with much less drop in performance. Going for FXAA + 4XTXAA gives ultimate image quality and almost zero AA. It looks better (also bit sharper) even than 8XMSAA + FXAA .
> 
> I think for this reason, nvidia chose shorter bus because the way i see it, even a 128 bit bus gpu user can enable 2xTXAA and get better AA than 4x MSAA without significant FPS drop like the latter.
> ...



I want more DirectCompute rather than this.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 27, 2012)

iittopper said:


> The song that appear in intro of the game , when menendez try to save his sister from fire is too awesome



also the tune that u hear when u pause the game


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2012)

any body started playing this game?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 30, 2012)

What? You should ask who finished this game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> What? You should ask who finished this game.



The Campaign will be short and gamers will finish in less than 8hrs...


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 30, 2012)

..


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 30, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> The Campaign will be short and gamers will finish in less than 8hrs...


Yeah, guess this is the smallest COD I played, not sure though! And the easiest.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 30, 2012)

Which difficulty ?


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 1, 2012)

First time the recommended one (2nd one from top), next time one level higher (3 rd one). I never can remember the names. The default one, well, a 5 year old will find easy, next one we will. So play it at hardest, what was the name, Veteran perhaps?


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 2, 2012)

Christian gamers have higher K/D's. - Call of Duty: Black Ops II Message Board for Xbox 360 - GameFAQs


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 5, 2012)

^seems stupid praying to god in something as insignificant as a shooting game
such dumb crap yanks are a shame to christianity

who will buy ths game?
:WTF: Rs 3299 :WTF:
unless you're rich guy/faun


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/vF1eC.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

^^


----------



## tkin (Dec 10, 2012)

Shortest COD game so far I think, story is ok, not bad, though I hate the Strike Force missions, half baked RTS, most of time I played by going to an unit directly, a single unit(infantry) can take out an entire battalion, but when in tactical mode they drop like flies, ai for that is cr@p, sometimes units wonder off, sometimes they don't engage enemies as they go past them, but I did liked the loadout selection option, plus customizing, too bad they won't let me do it in the fly, like removing a silencer, or adding one, like Crysis. Also the weapon variations are nice, lots of ultra modern weapons, the flying sequence(in suits) were extremely good, but didn't like the F38 flying missions. Got two endings, the best one and the worst one and this might mean future black ops will read saves(which will be hard to pull off, as no game ever pulled it off successfully, like Mass Effect in which earlier game decisions meant nothing big, nothing that affected the key outcomes), liked the sound track, specially intro part.

7.5/10 for the SP only.


----------



## hearthacker (Dec 25, 2012)

Hows the multiplayer experience ? Im planning to buy this game only for the online multiplay, been playing BF3 for a while and wanna try something different... Havent really played online multiplay with COD since the first modern warfare.

Any reviews? lag time..trouble finding matches?

Thanks


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 25, 2012)

^do you think anybody has really bought this game?
it costs 3299 dude
of course no one will buy it,and no legit game = no Multiplayer


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 25, 2012)

hearthacker said:


> Hows the multiplayer experience ? Im planning to buy this game only for the online multiplay, been playing BF3 for a while and wanna try something different... Havent really played online multiplay with COD since the first modern warfare.
> 
> Any reviews? lag time..trouble finding matches?
> 
> Thanks



Find out if people are still playing MW1 anywhere, private communities may be, that's the only cod game worth the money.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 26, 2012)

Finally Completed this game...
-------------------------------
What a fantastic game...
The Story is good (at least better than any other COD titles before).
Graphics is mind blowing...everything textures,sky,smoke,lighting,flares,halogen lights,character detailing,water etc
The Level design is awesome...I really liked the Afghanistan level with those Horses wub: never seen such beautifully designed in any other game..seriously u have to look at them their eyes,the skin shining also while riding looks real to me)
The Facial Expression is much much better & improved than previous titles...
Some new weapons Animal traps and Customize Weapon Loading.
and most interesting is the ending with a Rock Concert from all of the team (Harper,Menendez etc)
Now I would definitely play COD:BO3 if its there in future 
*My Score: 9.5/10*

*Q:I guess there are alternate endings this time? (if u kill or capture Menendez)*


----------



## theserpent (Dec 26, 2012)

^^ Zangetsu..Please put some things in Spoilers No offense


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 26, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Zangetsu..Please put some things in Spoilers No offense



 what's there that I spoiled? too much info?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 26, 2012)

^^ Lol no..I thought that  kill or capture is a spoiler


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 27, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *Q:I guess there are alternate endings this time? (if u kill or capture Menendez)*





Spoiler



Yeah. Killing Menendez will save Woods. And capturing Menendez won't save Woods (as he'd kill him) and ultimately Menendez will commit suicide. But I liked the latter one better



But 9.5 to a junk game? Lol.


----------



## tkin (Dec 27, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Finally Completed this game...
> -------------------------------
> What a fantastic game...
> The Story is good (at least better than any other COD titles before).
> ...


Best ending guide which I discovered after three playthoughs:


Spoiler



No need to kill menendez to save woods, if, playing as woods, you shoot Alex Mason's legs instead of his heads(two shots needed, both for the legs), then at ending Alex Mason is alive and he gets his reunion with his son at Wood's place, menendez is in jail and he can't do a $hit as karma(she must live, see guide below) completely foils menendezes virus and appears at a talkshow in tv.

So do these:
In alex mason/woods level, find CIA document in Menendez's House(in drug room area), also do not shoot krevchenko.
Playing as woods, shoot Alex Mason's Legs(two shots).
As Farid, kill harper.
As Menendez do not shoot briggs(wait sometime and no need to shoot at all) - optional, not sure if this affects the endings.
Do all the Strategy missions(all 4 of them, fifth one if you fail to save karma in the city level)
In the end capture menendez.

See best ending.





ithehappy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, see my guide, there's a better way.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh damn. I played three times in three ways but didn't do that. I didn't kill Alex, but killed the guys who were standing aside him and it caused mission fail, so I thought killing Alex was a must! I will surely play again. This means the game has 3 ending actually, wow. But are those side missions a must, I hate playing them!
And thanks for your information.


----------



## tkin (Dec 27, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Oh damn. I played three times in three ways but didn't do that. I didn't kill Alex, but killed the guys who were standing aside him and it caused mission fail, so I thought killing Alex was a must! I will surely play again. But are those side missions a must, I hate playing them!
> And thanks for your information.


Same here, strike force sucks, but is a must for the best ending.


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2012)

tkin said:


> Best ending guide which I discovered after three playthoughs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



just great  never imagined even COD can have alternative endings but nice to know that they have learned and improved this time.


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 27, 2012)

I never knew that the game had so many alternative endings


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> But 9.5 to a junk game? Lol.


I dont agree...not at all junk



topgear said:


> just great  never imagined even COD can have alternative endings but nice to know that they have learned and improved this time.


alternate ending is something new this time in BO 2


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 27, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> I dont agree...not at all junk


Lol, it was a purposed sarcasm.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2012)

so,this has got 5 endings (1 best + 4 others)..

Zombie mode is not offline


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 27, 2012)

I am in pakisthan mission. How far till the end??


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 28, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> so,this has got 5 endings (1 best + 4 others)..


How come? I see 3!


vamsi_krishna said:


> I am in pakisthan mission. How far till the end??


Fallen Angel, right? Still half way to go as far as I could remember.


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> I dont agree...not at all junk
> 
> 
> alternate ending is something new this time in BO 2



not only in BO2 it's a new feature in the entire COD family.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 28, 2012)

A7X gig was freaking awesome!!!


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> How come? I see 3!
> 
> Fallen Angel, right? Still half way to go as far as I could remember.


Go scurry in the cutscene folder.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 28, 2012)

btw, Hitman devs should learn from tryearch. You can make awesome games with dx9.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 28, 2012)

^ IO interactive 's talents lie elsewhere.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> How come? I see 3!
> 
> Fallen Angel, right? Still half way to go as far as I could remember.



Wiki:



Spoiler



_If the player spares Menendez's life, completes all four Strike Force Missions, and both Chloe Lynch and Alex Mason survive the events of the game, the "best" ending will result. The player will have secured an alliance between China and the United States, ending the Second Cold War, Chloe's survival prevents Menendez's cyberattack from succeeding, and Mason's survival allows him to visit Frank Woods in retirement, reuniting with Section. The final scene shows Menendez in prison, watching a talk show with Jimmy Kimmel interviewing Chloe, and angry at his failed attack.

If Menendez is spared and Chloe survives, but Mason is killed in action, the Second Cold War will end and Menendez's cyberattack will fail, but Section will visit his father's grave with Woods and decides to retire from soldiering; Woods comments that his father would approve of the decision.

If Menendez is spared, Chloe is killed and Mason's fate is unresolved, Section will apprehend Menendez and take him into custody. The cyberattack will succeed, allowing Menendez to escape. He kills Woods in the retirement home before visting his sister's grave, dousing himself in gasoline, and readying a lit match.

If Menendez is killed, Chloe's fate is unresolved and Mason is killed, Section will visit his father's grave. Menendez's followers will riot when they learn of his assassination from a video Menendez programmed to post in that event, ending with a cut of the White House burning.

If Menendez is killed, Chloe's fate is unresolved and Mason lives, Section will kill Menendez before reuniting with his father at the retirement home, and Menendez's followers will riot as above._





tkin said:


> Go scurry in the cutscene folder.



Is it playable directly?
I only viewed the bink files others were of some different extension


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 28, 2012)

Any cut scene walkthroughs on the internet with all the endings?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Any cut scene walkthroughs on the internet with all the endings?



Youtube is the best place


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 28, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Youtube is the best place



links please


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> links please


I wish there was a site Letmeyoutubethatforyou, like lmgtfy.com:
black ops 2 all endings - YouTube


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 28, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Finally Completed this game...
> -------------------------------
> What a fantastic game...
> The Story is good (at least better than any other COD titles before).
> ...



horse?? play red dead redemption. FTW on ol' west game setting.


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> horse?? play red dead redemption. FTW on ol' west game setting.


PC gamer here, don't know about RDR, but to see almost real horses play Call of Juarez Bound in Blood, chrome engine FTW


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 28, 2012)

^ argument accepted. 

see vids on youtube. you'll see.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 30, 2012)

For the first time in my life I have started a game for fourth time! Now lets get those endings.


----------



## tkin (Dec 30, 2012)

Holy crap, specially 1:40


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 30, 2012)

tkin said:


> So do these:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Could you tell me which mission is this exactly? I am on Krevchenko one, Old Wounds.


----------



## tkin (Dec 30, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Could you tell me which mission is this exactly? I am on Krevchenko one, Old Wounds.





Spoiler



Its in the mission when you have to attack menendez's house, after you play as menendez you will switch to mason/woods, enter the house, and right after entering the drug room woods says they are setting fire to destroy documents, when that is said go to the right of the room, the docs on a table, it'll burn soon, grab it asap. Name of the mission was Time and Fate I think.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks pal. I am on that mission now, will try to do it.

PS: Done. Wow!


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2013)

Played this game for a while but put it in TPL after that, good game but I have better games to play right now. The thing I liked the most in this game is the story.


----------

